# off to San Sebastian tomorrow...any pointers?



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

the folklores are off to San Sebastian tomorrow for five nights. Any up that way or has been through there and has any pointers it would be appreciated. We have found some good stuff on the internet.

If you happen to live up that way and want to meet up with the folklores and are not afraid of Americans...that would be fine as well. I've not met an English speaker in Bembibre yet...

a song I love:

YouTube - I'm Afraid of Americans-David Bowie


----------



## Guest (Apr 11, 2011)

Bring chorizo and bread to make _bocadillos_, unless you're terribly rich! 

Cross the border and check out Sant Jean de Luz and Biarritz. BRING YOUR PASSPORTS IF YOU PLAN TO DO SO. I nearly got into big trouble at the French border. The second I fished out my passport I was golden!

The Basque Coast (GI-638 and BI-3438) is a BEAUTIFUL albeit terrifying drive. Nothing better than having a cerveza (sin alcohol, of course) in the little towns you pass through here. Just don't talk politics with the natives, please. 

If you're up for a drive and a hike, check out San Juan de Gaztelugatxe on a good day. 

Bring your umbrella. It's raining.

I love Azpetia and the Sanctuary of San Ignacio de Loyola. If you're up for some religious tourism, it was the birthplace of Saint Ignatius of Loyola, founder of the Jesuits. I'm not even Catholic, but I LOVE this place. If you're a train fan, the nearby Euskotren musem might be worth checking out. Good menu del dia to be had in Azpetia for a gooooooood price. 

I'm going to shut up now, otherwise I'll tell you everywhere to visit in the Basque Country that isn't San Seb.


----------



## Pesky Wesky (May 10, 2009)

Agree with all of halydia's suggestions PLUS Bilbao, which for some reason she didn't mention. If you're not keen on modern art, look at the Guggenheim from the outside, (well worth it) and then go to the Museo de Bellas Artes, which is very nearby (I'd say less than 10 mins walking) - small, manageable, nice.
Tapas are a must in San Seb and also in Bilbao - best time from 1:30 to 2:30, wouldn't you say halydia??


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

halydia said:


> Bring chorizo and bread to make _bocadillos_, unless you're terribly rich!
> 
> Cross the border and check out Sant Jean de Luz and Biarritz. BRING YOUR PASSPORTS IF YOU PLAN TO DO SO. I nearly got into big trouble at the French border. The second I fished out my passport I was golden!
> 
> ...



Thank you so very much for the info. priceless!


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

Pesky Wesky said:


> Agree with all of halydia's suggestions PLUS Bilbao, which for some reason she didn't mention. If you're not keen on modern art, look at the Guggenheim from the outside, (well worth it) and then go to the Museo de Bellas Artes, which is very nearby (I'd say less than 10 mins walking) - small, manageable, nice.
> Tapas are a must in San Seb and also in Bilbao - best time from 1:30 to 2:30, wouldn't you say halydia??


Thanks pw...If we run out of sights in sb area....we thought to hop the train to Bilbao to see the Guggenheim....if not possibly on a nother trip....after this one we are headed south for warmer weather....


----------



## Guest (Apr 12, 2011)

folklore said:


> Thanks pw...If we run out of sights in sb area....we thought to hop the train to Bilbao to see the Guggenheim....if not possibly on a nother trip....after this one we are headed south for warmer weather....


Hop the train? You know it's two hours, forty minutes each way, right? 

Guia Repsol lists the driving time as just an hour. I'd spring for the car, OR, at least one of the numerous busses that pass through both towns daily.

Sorry for not mentioning Bilbao. I figured it was too far away  
If you hit Bilbao, there's some neat towns to the north of the city up on the coast. I really like Sopelana and Plentzia. You can even get to Plentzia by a (very long) subway trip! The Puente Colgante linking Portugalete and Getxo might be neat to see, look it up. Also, Portu has some neat bars if you're into bar tourism. 

Sunday morning, between 1:30 and 3:00, EAT RABAS. It's tradition. 
Rabas are fried squid strips. 
Best acompanied by either Red or White Martini ("Marianito rojo/blanco") depending on your taste.



EDIT: There is SO much more to Bilbao than the Guggenheim! Stroll through the Parque de Doña Casilda. Check out the gorgeous Deusto University just across the river. Head into the Casco Viejo/Siete Calles - just not at night! Gran Via is neat. Eat Talo con chorizo (think Mexican corn tortilla with chorizo) at La Granja in Bilbao (near the FEVE station). Check out the mural in the RENFE station. It's a really, really neat city.


----------



## Guest (Apr 13, 2011)

wow...are we every blessed not only with being in a beautiful city but also beautiful weather today....we are saving bilbao for another day as we are stupfied with things to do here.

We are staying at the beautiful Maria Christina hotel....not as nice as the madrid palace but the bano muy bien and the room is much larger...

siesta time for the folklores...our best to you all and yours as well


----------

